# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  New software XEvil 4.0 solving BitFinex Captcha

## MariaMom1

Perfect update of captchas breaking software "XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0":  CAPTCHA solution of Google ReCaptcha, Facebook, BitFinex, Bing, Hotmail, SolveMedia, Yandex, and more than 8400 another types of captchas, with highest precision (80..100%) and highest speed (100 img per second). You can use XEvil 4.0 with any most popular SEO/SMM software: iMacros, XRumer, GSA SER, ZennoPoster, Srapebox, Senuke, A-Parser and more than 100 of other software.  Need more info? There are a lot of introducing videos about XEvil in YouTube.  FREE DEMO AVAILABLE!  See you later  :Wink: Temas similares: Revolutional software XEvil 4.0 can break ANY Captcha Revolutional software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0 solving BitFinex Captcha Revolutional software XEvil 4.0 can break Google ReCaptcha Revolutional package XEvil 4.0 bypass ANY Captcha New package XEvil 4.0 solving more than 8400 type of CAPTCHAs

----------

